

Russian government calls for bids to hack Tor - golergka

I don&#x27;t think that there are articles in proper news sources about this yet. Here is the guy who found it:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;avmalgin.livejournal.com&#x2F;4739669.html<p>And here&#x27;s the call for bids on the government website:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zakupki.gov.ru&#x2F;epz&#x2F;order&#x2F;notice&#x2F;zkk44&#x2F;view&#x2F;common-info.html?regNumber=0373100088714000008<p>The task reads as &quot;research possibility of obtaining technical information about users (user equipment) of anonymous network Thor&quot;. It offers 3,9 million rubles (about $100k) for the task.
======
Alex-Galapagos
As one of they guys on here
([http://avmalgin.livejournal.com/4739669.html](http://avmalgin.livejournal.com/4739669.html))
noticed, it's funny that the government organization is using email for
contact: prostis@yandex.ru . Yandex is a free service like Yahoo! in US. Let's
put it this way, FSB has its own hacker group (called "Otdel K", you can read
about it here:
[http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D3%EF%F0%E0%E2%EB%E5%ED%E8%E5_...](http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D3%EF%F0%E0%E2%EB%E5%ED%E8%E5_%AB%CA%BB)
Use Translator since there's no English version) and wouldn't need to publish
this kind of ad publicly.

------
tete
Tor you mean? (not Thor)

~~~
afarrell
Russian does not have either "th" phoneme. I would have been more amused if
they'd called it "Luke".

------
bnolsen
that should be Tor not Thor. Fun, eh?

~~~
dang
The fun's over.

------
MisterBastahrd
Thor? Marvel beat you to it. Thor's gonna be a woman.

~~~
golergka
Well, that's just embarrassing.

